# Help! He fell and hit his head.



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Bailey was sitting w me on the couch. My boyfriend sat down in the chair next to me. Bailey got excited, slipped and fell off the couch and hit his little head on the coffee table! He didn't cry, just looked sort of stunned. He was still for a few seconds. I held him and rubbed his little head. He didn't make a sound but it looked like it hurt. He seems ok, I gave him a treat. And he walked around, followed my finger w his eyes. But now he's mellowed out on my lap and wants to sleep. I called the vet and they were not helpful. I'm staying home from work to keep an eye on him. I'm so scared that something could be wrong. Should I get his head scanned?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor Bailey, I'm sorry that happened. I would watch him closely for any neurologial signs of trouble. Hopefully he is fine. Finding someone who could scan a puppy's head might be a hard one. I would take him in if there is any sign he is not normal. If your vet isn't helpful, maybe a different vet is in order. They should be able to tell you what to look for or have you bring him in.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Poor Baily!!!
I would call another Vet and just go and let them take a look. That will make you both feel better.
Please let us know.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I agree that a vet visit is in order. Hopefully its nothing serious and he will be his happy self again.


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

I woke him up a few times, gave him some food and water. He seems ok, just wants to sleep though. I called the vet and they said not to let him sleep (which is very difficult). I'm bringing him in an hour. I'm so worried.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm saying a prayer that he is ok (and I suspect he is). Let us know as soon as possible.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Jan 15 2009, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706623


> I woke him up a few times, gave him some food and water. He seems ok, just wants to sleep though. I called the vet and they said not to let him sleep (which is very difficult). I'm bringing him in an hour. I'm so worried.[/B]


I'm glad you are bringing him in. Wanting to sleep is the sign of a concussion. I went through this with my skinkids several times. :smpullhair: 

Please update us when you get back.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*all the very best for bailey! 
I hope he is fine and he is well. then you will be too!

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

*


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hope Bailey is doing well. Please let us know.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope little Bailey is okay. 

Please keep us updated :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

How is Bailey doing? rayer:


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your concern. Bailey seems to be fine. There are no injuries that I or the vet could find, and he's walking, running, playing and eating normally. The vet said he's alert, and his vitals are fine. She didn't think xray was necessary but she said to keep an eye on him, and if he displays odd behavior to bring him back. I brought him home, and he ate on his own, did his business on his pads, is back to crawling under the couch, and chasing his tail. I've never been so happy to have him bite my fingers!!

He's not overly hyper like he usualy is, but I'm usually at work at this time so he could be used to napping. I'm going to keep a close eye on him but I think he's going to be ok.

I told my mother the story and she says "when u were an infant u rolled off the changing table and landed on your head" I was like, um is that supposed to make me feel better? Lol

Thanks again, everyone for your concern. Its great to have a place to go for support when you're a nervous wreck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Jan 15 2009, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706735


> Thank you everyone for your concern. Bailey seems to be fine. There are no injuries that I or the vet could find, and he's walking, running, playing and eating normally. The vet said he's alert, and his vitals are fine. She didn't think xray was necessary but she said to keep an eye on him, and if he displays odd behavior to bring him back. I brought him home, and he ate on his own, did his business on his pads, is back to crawling under the couch, and chasing his tail. I've never been so happy to have him bite my fingers!!
> 
> He's not overly hyper like he usualy is, but I'm usually at work at this time so he could be used to napping. I'm going to keep a close eye on him but I think he's going to be ok.
> 
> ...


I am so glad Bailey is feeling better! :cheer:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so happy that he is doing better. Give extra belly rubs from Daisy and I.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear Bailey is fine!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Something similar happened to Lilly when she was a little puppy. We were playing fetch with her and she ran head first into the leg of a wood desk. It kind of knocked her out and she actually peed on herself. She came to right away but was very out of it. I called my vet right away and they told me to keep an eye on her to make sure she was alert, etc. They told me that it is actually very difficult for a dog to get a concussion and that they have extremely strong skulls so they doubted she had a concussion from running in to the desk. Needless to say I was worried sick and kept trying to see if she was normal. She was tired that day but then was back to her crazy puppy self by the evening. 

They are definitely resilient little animals but it sure does scare us when something like that happens!

I'm so glad that Bailey seems to be doing fine!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope he's Okay. I'm sure he will be. Just keep an eye on him for a little while and make sure he's drinking etc. 

I also know exactly how you feel. 2 weeks ago when Moxie got his booster rabies, he was on the exam table and trying to get to me. I had just bathed him and he was squeeky clean...and a little slippery. By accident, he climbed up to me and I dropped him. I was so upset. He hadn't even got the shot yet and the tech was just taking temp etc. he too hit his little head. He feel from the table on to the floor. He was also a little stunned. we had him walk and he seemed fine. i too had to watch him all night and wouldn't take my eyes off of him. I felt so bad. I had never, ever, dropped a fluff. not in the 15 years I've had them. OMG! 

He's fine, no problem. I'm sure your baby will be fine too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor Bailey. I'm sure he probably had a headache and that was why he was more quiet. I had something happen to Jett a few months ago where a customer asked if he could pick him up. I said sure. Well he bent down and scooped him up, and on the way up smacked his little head on a display table. I wanted to cry. But the man was soooo upset I was afraid he was going to cry. So I tried to act like it was ok and all I wanted was for them to leave so I could call someone. Jett never was knocked out, but did throw up right after that. Then he just wanted to be held and sleep. He was his normal happy, perky self the next day! I'm sure Bailey will be too.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Any updates on Bailey? Hope he is feeling all better....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 15 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706875


> I hope he's Okay. I'm sure he will be. Just keep an eye on him for a little while and make sure he's drinking etc.
> 
> I also know exactly how you feel. 2 weeks ago when Moxie got his booster rabies, he was on the exam table and trying to get to me. I had just bathed him and he was squeeky clean...and a little slippery. By accident, he climbed up to me and I dropped him. I was so upset. He hadn't even got the shot yet and the tech was just taking temp etc. he too hit his little head. He feel from the table on to the floor. He was also a little stunned. we had him walk and he seemed fine. i too had to watch him all night and wouldn't take my eyes off of him. I felt so bad. I had never, ever, dropped a fluff. not in the 15 years I've had them. OMG!
> 
> He's fine, no problem. I'm sure your baby will be fine too.[/B]


YIKES Leslie! I bet you were beside yourself. Moxie is tough though...so I'm not surprised he bounced right back! Give him kisses from us!

And I'm glad Bailey is ok. You did the right thing by bringing him to the vet...you would have kept worrying if you didn't. It's tough stuff being a Mommy, isn't it?! Just keep overdosing him in extra TLC. He's gonna be fine....you're a great Mom!


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone. Little Bailey has been more himself by the hour. And thank you for sharing some of your similar stories, too. I felt like a bad mom for not catching him. It happened so fast! He just slid off of the blanket and down he went.

Ever since I brought Bailey home, I have been a neurotic mess. If I learned anything in these past few weeks, its that I am going to lose my mind when I have children someday, lol.

For three nights in a row, I've woken up in a cold sweat out of a sound sleep. Waking up my boyfriend, I cry "omg where's Bailey! Where did he go!" He has to remind me that he's asleep in his crate. He doesn't even sleep in our bed, and I panic! Three nights in a row. Honestly.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Jan 15 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706990


> Thank you so much everyone. Little Bailey has been more himself by the hour. And thank you for sharing some of your similar stories, too. I felt like a bad mom for not catching him. It happened so fast! He just slid off of the blanket and down he went.
> 
> Ever since I brought Bailey home, I have been a neurotic mess. If I learned anything in these past few weeks, its that I am going to lose my mind when I have children someday, lol.
> 
> For three nights in a row, I've woken up in a cold sweat out of a sound sleep. Waking up my boyfriend, I cry "omg where's Bailey! Where did he go!" He has to remind me that he's asleep in his crate. He doesn't even sleep in our bed, and I panic! Three nights in a row. Honestly.[/B]


lol, that is just like me. You will start to calm down after awhile......I can't imagine what a neurotic mess I would have been if we'd had children. 

So glad Bailey is doing better!


----------

